# M1 Carbine and 1911 45s



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got into a deal on some guns out of estate, ended up buying them all. Got a really nice M1 Carbine and 3 1911s. One is a mint standard Remington Rand , one is a Colt that has been plated. Probably in France at end of WW2. The 3rd is real interesting, it’s a U.S. & S manf. One of the lesser know companies. I’m researching it right now. Already had some collectors try to sharp shoot me out of it. My Ma raised no fools although some claim she had a near miss with my brother.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Hows about that Carbine? Who made the receiver and what years on the barrel?


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

lost count on how many Remington Rands I have what a great gun! GREAT FIND


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

M1Carbine markings:


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Union switch and signal out of Swissvale Pennsylvania originally made railroad signaling equipment but received a contract in May of 1942 for 200,000 a1 pistols. Second rarest of the a1’s behind singer with only ~55,000 produced in 1943. Union switch and signal produced a high quality pistol and didn’t have the growing pains that Remington rand and Ithaca did when they first started production


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

MIGHTY said:


> Union switch and signal out of Swissvale Pennsylvania originally made railroad signaling equipment but received a contract in May of 1942 for 200,000 a1 pistols. Second rarest of the a1’s behind singer with only ~55,000 produced in 1943. Union switch and signal produced a high quality pistol and didn’t have the growing pains that Remington rand and Ithaca did when they first started production


Great info as always Mighty.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow you got some good quality guns there. Lots of S&W’s in your future if you decide to trade. You don’t get that many quality guns at an estate often good for you


----------

